# Do millonaires tip?



## vip (Jul 10, 2015)

I picked up an old couple downtown. I mean they were around 70 or 80's. The man was weak and fragile and needed help to get in the car. I help put on his seat belt.
Drove the couple to their house. On the way she stated that they have a house in Puerto Vallarta and go down every winter for three months.
Get to their neighborhood and it is in one of the nicest and wealthiest neighborhood in the city. These houses are in the millions!! At the destination I get out and help the old man out of the car. I hear the old lady unzip her purse thinking she was getting out a tip.....no she was getting out her keys.
So do millionaires tip? Big fat NO!


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

vip said:


> I picked up an old couple downtown. I mean they were around 70 or 80's. The man was weak and fragile and needed help to get in the car. I help put on his seat belt.
> Drove the couple to their house. On the way she stated that they have a house in Puerto Vallarta and go down every winter for three months.
> Get to their neighborhood and it is in one of the nicest and wealthiest neighborhood in the city. These houses are in the millions!! At the destination I get out and help the old man out of the car. I hear the old lady unzip her purse thinking she was getting out a tip.....no she was getting out her keys.
> So do millionaires tip? Big fat NO!


I'm sure they tip every other service industry employee except uber drivers. Why? Because they don't have to.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

most think that tips are included even millionaires


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Millionaires don't tip. That's how they became millionaires.

I've actually had quite a few of them from affluent neighborhoods and their gated mansions. Never received a tip from any of them.


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

DocT said:


> Millionaires don't tip. That's how they became millionaires.
> 
> I've actually had quite a few of them from affluent neighborhoods and their gated mansions. Never received a tip from any of them.


Cool! I'm not tipping anyone anymore.. I'll just write.. Trying to become a millionaire-no tip


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

denverxdriver said:


> Cool! I'm not tipping anyone anymore.. I'll just write.. Trying to become a millionaire-no tip


Ain't no fun waitin' 'round to be a millionaire.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a dozen friends who are in that income level and they all tip generously. They won't pay a dime more than they have to for anything and their wealth means they get great deals on everything because they can make cash offers to desperate people, but they tip well. Most rich people are cheap and don't work for money, money works for them, it's how they got rich.

People are TOLD the tip is considered into the amount. It's wrong to blame them most of the time but your extra effort deserved extra money. Shame on them.

Funny story (at least to me):

I have a buddy who is as crazy as he is wealthy. He leases a floor of condos in Mexico every year and flies in his "crew" for a week of scuba diving and general debauchery. Once we were drunk on the streets headed for a new bar and we found a cab in a line of cabs. Driver says to hop in and then the driver says hang on and gets out and starts talking to a group of drivers.

My buddy is in the front seat. He's not a patient man. He says "hey, let's go", driver looks and holds finger up in a wait a minute sign.

10 seconds pass, buddy honks the horn, same response.

Buddy hops into the driver seat and away we go!

Of course, we're loaded and howling as the driver is running behind us yelling and waving his arms. My friend is going just fast enough that he can't catch us and we're waving the come on hurry up hand gesture. About a half a mile later he pulls over.

Driver is livid! "I'm calling the police!" "You damned gringos do whatever you want!"

Buddy flashes $100, driver shuts his mouth and does his job. A $10 would have done the trick but my buddy isn't an asshole, he just teaches hard lessons.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

denverxdriver said:


> Cool! I'm not tipping anyone anymore.. I'll just write.. Trying to become a millionaire-no tip


Don't be a dick. Just stiff those in the service industry that stiff you personally. Save the name and where they work and go eating or drinking in their section. No tip needed but make sure you write in "5 star service. Next time, tip your Uber driver." Don't use your credit card. Use cash or prepay visa.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

If PAX is 80 years old, then its likely they bought the house 60 years ago, when big houses were dirt cheap. 

Many people live in nice areas by the skin of their teeth, just so they have bragging rights for living in expensive area, while eating noodles 3 times a day and using candles for lights.
Potomac, MD is a good example.


----------

